# Residency and Health Insurance



## Isobelann

I am a UK citizen applying for residency in Italy. I have heard that I will need to have a private health insurance policy to cover me whilst I am in Italy. I am surprised about this because they are both EU countries. Does anyone have any info about this?
Thanks


----------



## Joppa

Isobelann said:


> I am a UK citizen applying for residency in Italy. I have heard that I will need to have a private health insurance policy to cover me whilst I am in Italy. I am surprised about this because they are both EU countries. Does anyone have any info about this?
> Thanks


Rules changed a few years ago and now EU citizens below state retirement age (in their country) can only be covered by the state health scheme of another EU state by a maximum of two-and-a-half years, unless you are working and contributing to social security and health funds or are disabled and in rceipt of incapacity benefit. To be eligible for a two-and-a half-year cover, you need to apply for E106/S1 to the the Overseas Healthcare Team in Newcastle. Before issuing the certificate, they will look at your NI contribution record for the three years prior to your proposed move (i.e. three tax years before the present one). If you have made or credited with sufficient Class 1 NI contributions for those years, you will be entitled to the maximum. To apply, take your E106/S1 to the local Azienda Sanitaria Locale (ASL) and obtain a Tessera Sanitaria (EU Health Insurance Card for Italy). When the Italian state health cover expires, and you are still below retirement age, you will have to take out private medical insurance.

See Accessing healthcare in Italy
Italian health system and health insurance


----------



## bunty16

Isobelann said:


> I am a UK citizen applying for residency in Italy. I have heard that I will need to have a private health insurance policy to cover me whilst I am in Italy. I am surprised about this because they are both EU countries. Does anyone have any info about this?
> Thanks


If you are of pension age you don't need to do this. Also if you have paid NI contributions in the last 12 months. Not sure if you are under pension age, but each comune is different despite the standards set for everyone. Best to get this information from your comune. Start communicating with them, most like to be helpful. The EHIC is sometimes enough, b ut I think after around 2 years this is reviewed. You will find others who reply having different experiences.


----------

